#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Monitoramento da porta que o NFS usa.

## ||Nelson||

Eu uso o Solaris 9 como plataforma e preciso saber o seguinte:

1 - Qual a porta que o NFS usa? 
2 - Eh possivel ficar monitorando tudo o que acontece pela porta que NFS usa?
3 - Se for possivel, como posso gerar um log com essas informacoes?

Qual quer informacao eh bem vinda.

PS. Jah tentei usar o "nfsstat" com o parametro "-w1" , no solaris nao tem esse parametro do nfsstat e nem outro equivalente, tentei tambem o "systat" mas nao existe. Ja o "ps -ef" me mostra algumas informacoes, mas nao eh exatamente o que estou proucurando.

Obrigado.

----------


## guardian_metal

Vê aqui: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers

Acho que é a 2049

----------


## irado

porta 2049 (verifique):

netstat -nl 

para analisar o tráfego:

# tcpdump -i [interface] port 2049 -o /path/arquivo_de_log.log

pode ser usado o ethereal, também.
:twisted:

----------

